# Snow Goose hunting pics and juvies still moving through S.SD



## Duckhuntrgeese (Feb 28, 2006)

A few pics from a couple hunts. Still more juvies moving through southern SD


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

nice hunt. those fields look sloppy, lol.


----------



## Duckhuntrgeese (Feb 28, 2006)

Drake Jake said:


> nice hunt. those fields look sloppy, lol.


Extremely sloppy. Maybe worse then the last 6 springs but definitely worth it.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

How many decoys did you guys have out and what kinds?
nice pics!!!


----------



## TINGER (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Ya ya Scott


----------



## Duckhuntrgeese (Feb 28, 2006)

Sd snow goose killer said:


> How many decoys did you guys have out and what kinds?
> nice pics!!!


It varied on the day but we usually put out 1100 sillosocks and 2 dozen avery fb's for actives. Worked great. Had quite a few 60+ bird days and averaged 32.5birds/day in MO and 29birds/day in SD. Some days we could have used 700 sillosocks only and had great results.


----------



## Duckhuntrgeese (Feb 28, 2006)

TINGER, Great pics. All in ND?


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

yea i am getting the avery fullbodyies this summer but i know my teacher has alot of fullbodies and stuff. but i only have about 200 socks, about 100 shells, and about 20 floaters,and a doz. big flock silhoettes, but am hoping to get some northwind decoys and maybe floaters yet before i head up to canada


----------



## TINGER (Mar 23, 2008)

Duckhuntrgeese said:


> TINGER, Great pics. All in ND?


yup, they were north of pipestem and then we worked are way over to medina and by the time we got there we figured we already had enough to clean between the two of us.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

born2kill said:


> yea i am getting the avery fullbodyies this summer but i know my teacher has alot of fullbodies and stuff. but i only have about 200 socks, about 100 shells, and about 20 floaters,and a doz. big flock silhoettes, but am hoping to get some northwind decoys and maybe floaters yet before i head up to canada


didnt you have 33.3333333333 dozen full bodies?


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

hunter121390 said:


> born2kill said:
> 
> 
> > yea i am getting the avery fullbodyies this summer but i know my teacher has alot of fullbodies and stuff. but i only have about 200 socks, about 100 shells, and about 20 floaters,and a doz. big flock silhoettes, but am hoping to get some northwind decoys and maybe floaters yet before i head up to canada
> ...


I remeber this ? What happen to all those dekes


----------

